

Ask HN: What can I get away with at SXSW. - emacslover

This is a throw away account.<p>My startup is launching @ SXSW this year.  I am considering a purple cow marketing strategy to get noticed by some of the leading tech bloggers.  But some of it may be considered questionable, or 'too friendly'.<p>For example, leaving an Iphone 4G behind at a meeting, then text messaging him/her our pitch on said iphone, but never asking for the phone back.<p>Aside from leaving an envelope full of money, I'm considering all options.<p>I've never done anything like this.  So what can I get away with.
======
mdink
Warning: I am not going to answer your question directly, but hopefully
provide useful info..

I live here in Austin and I have been around SXSW a few times. I think before
you do something like this, try to network and pitch your startup the casual
way.. by saying "Hi" and introducing yourself. It sounds soooo lame, but
people there are really friendly and are as excited as you are to see and hear
about everything. You might actually make some very strategic partnerships
(friendships?) in the process.

I will leave the "purple cow" tips to the experts though ;)

